
Ask HN: Text comprehension algorithms/libraries? - nicholas73
Can anyone recommend a starting point towards writing lightweight software that can recognize if an article discusses one specific thing?  It doesn&#x27;t have to be full human level comprehension of the entire text, but something better than a keyword search too.<p>For examples, software that can understand if an article states whether a) A company is repurchasing its own shares b) When Apple or Samsung is releasing its next phone c) Trump or Hillary is leading the polls.<p>I know there is the NLTK library for Python, but am wondering if that is overkill for what I&#x27;d like to do.<p>I&#x27;m not a software engineer and have no formal CS training, so I&#x27;m hoping for pointers to accomplish this goal in the simplest way.<p>That said, if there is no simple way, I&#x27;d be open to learning more difficult algorithms and&#x2F;or machine learning.  Really just trying to be time-efficient, rather than avoid the hard stuff.<p>Thanks!
======
based2
[https://www.quora.com/What-are-good-alternatives-to-
NLTK](https://www.quora.com/What-are-good-alternatives-to-NLTK)

[http://opennlp.apache.org/](http://opennlp.apache.org/)

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/tagged/nlp](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/tagged/nlp)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semantics](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semantics)

